# East Coast Earthquake



## TATTRAT (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope everyone is ok, certainly nothing major, but reminded me of back on Oahu for a second.

Magnitude 5.9 - VIRGINIA


The only damage reported so far


----------



## jabbur (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently I missed it yet again!  I happened to be at the grocery store and never felt a thing!  No shelves swaying or anything!  Back in the early 80's an earthquake hit NE Ohio.  I was at the Cleveland Zoo and again didn't feel anything.  The one today they are saying was a 5.9 so that is fairly significant.  You would have thought it would be noticeable.  Everyone on Facebook is commenting from Maryland to South Carolina to Cleveland.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay mods do your magic and merge threads!


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I WAS a Earthquake virgin, but not now!! I am still shaking, that scared the he11out of me.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 23, 2011)

Makes me wonder if it was just the start of something, not to be a fear monger, but quakes rarely just happen once.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 23, 2011)

I understand they felt it all the way to Joisy!

They had one in southern Colorado also.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 23, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I understand they felt it all the way to Joisy!
> 
> They had one in southern Colorado also.


 YUP We felt it in JERSEY.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt it in jersey now and then in the early 80's


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 23, 2011)

jabbur said:


> Okay mods do your magic and merge threads!



Done!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 23, 2011)

We felt it here.  We evacuated my office building. I'm home now.  Everyone is okay here, just a lot of folks around here shaken up (no pun intended) and traffic is really bad. 

This was my 1st earthquake but I work with 2 guys from California who were like " oh, yeah, that's an earthquake." and back to work...


----------



## jabbur (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Dave!  I was typing as Tattrat was posting!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2011)

dw went out to get her nails done, and the boy was misbehaving around about that time.

i kept trying to get him to come outside to help me work on the yard, so when I got angry, the earth shook!
it was freakin great timng!

he won't misbehave again for a while, lol.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 23, 2011)

Just FYI - 

M5.8 – Virginia

Mouse over the locations on the map and you will see the intensity in you area or your closest area.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> dw went out to get her nails done, and the boy was misbehaving around about that time.
> 
> i kept trying to get him to come outside to help me work on the yard, so when I got angry, the earth shook!
> it was freakin great timng!
> ...


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 23, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Hope everyone is ok, certainly nothing major, but reminded me of back on Oahu for a second.
> 's
> Magnitude 5.9 - VIRGINIA
> 
> ...


Epicenter was 8 miles west of me. No damage reported thus far between me and Richmond.  Hope Vitauta is ok.  She is also near Mineral


----------



## Linda123 (Aug 23, 2011)

We had to evacuate our building. Those in the back of the building thought a train jumped the track and hit us! No damages at all.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 23, 2011)

We felt it here...Never felt an earthquake before.....Not certain I want to again!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 23, 2011)

we are ok, thanks for asking, podonell.  this quake sure did shake us up, though.  even mom, who doesn't react to much of anything these days, felt it viscerally.  little actual damage has been reported, considering the size of the quake. checks continue to be done on gas leaks, building structures, etc.  nuclear reactors in nearby lake anna were shut down just as a precautionary measure. most of the area school closings are presumably precautionary as well.  extreme weather, in the u.s. and around the world in recent times, is every bit as frightening to contemplate as is the threat of terrorism. to me anyway....


----------



## Selkie (Aug 23, 2011)

A 5.9 shaker on the west coast would hardly make the local news...

Now, all I hear on TV are a bunch of east coast whimps!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 23, 2011)

quakes are the main reason i remain an east coast girl today. weather wimp here--guilty as charged....


----------



## Sprout (Aug 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> dw went out to get her nails done, and the boy was misbehaving around about that time.
> 
> i kept trying to get him to come outside to help me work on the yard, so when I got angry, the earth shook!
> it was freakin great timng!
> ...



That's fantastic!

I sure hope they weren't on the painting part of DW's nails when it hit.


----------



## Sprout (Aug 23, 2011)

Apparently I'm going to be useless in a real emergency. I only got as far as calling my daughter over to me by the time it was over. They're doing road work outside our apartment complex and I was in the front room facing the street and thought "Oh crap. Did they just hit something? Should I be expecting an explosion soon? Should we go hide in the pantry?" Because you know, our pantry is the most interior room in the apartment, so that's what I'd do in a tornado. Never mind the fact that if there was an explosion or earthquake that did any damage that'd probably be the best place for us to get buried... By the time it occurred to me that it could have been an earthquake it was over.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2011)

Selkie said:


> A 5.9 shaker on the west coast would hardly make the local news...
> 
> Now, all I hear on TV are a bunch of east coast whimps!



  I was thinking the same thing, Selkie, glad you said it.  

Now if we ever had a tornado or a hurricane coming at us I'd be shaking in my boots.  Being raised here, damage free earthquakes once in a while are just part of life.  No big deal. Little kids think they are fun.  I remember my 3 yr old little boy (40 yrs ago) asking "who did that?" I said "God".  He looked at the sky and said "Hey God, do that again".


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 23, 2011)

Hoot said:


> We felt it here...Never felt an earthquake before.....Not certain I want to again!



Earthquake and a wild fire where  you are....is that still burning?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 23, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I was thinking the same thing, Selkie, glad you said it.
> 
> Now if we ever had a tornado or a hurricane coming at us I'd be shaking in my boots.  Being raised here, damage free earthquakes once in a while are just part of life.  No big deal. Little kids think they are fun.  I remember my 3 yr old little boy (40 yrs ago) asking "who did that?" I said "God".  He looked at the sky and said "Hey God, do that again".



When I moved to California, the first earthquake really shook me up - pun intended.  Broken glass everywhere and my walls were bare.  Afterwards, I assembled an "Earthquake emergency kit."  Before moving from California, I had experienced several earthquakes, but they always left me wary.  At work today, everyone felt the tremor throughout the building.  Based on my California memories, I was surprised at my nonchalant attitude.  "Nothing even dropped off of the walls.  No worries."  Regardless, we followed the emergency procedures and evacuated the building.  

As for other natural potential emergencies, we currently have a hurricane traveling this way and it should be here by the weekend.  Tornadoes and very high winds have always frightened me.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 23, 2011)

Sprout said:
			
		

> Apparently I'm going to be useless in a real emergency. I only got as far as calling my daughter over to me by the time it was over. They're doing road work outside our apartment complex and I was in the front room facing the street and thought "Oh crap. Did they just hit something? Should I be expecting an explosion soon? Should we go hide in the pantry?" Because you know, our pantry is the most interior room in the apartment, so that's what I'd do in a tornado. Never mind the fact that if there was an explosion or earthquake that did any damage that'd probably be the best place for us to get buried... By the time it occurred to me that it could have been an earthquake it was over.



Well, now you know that you need to sit down with the DH and discuss strategies for each type of emergency you can think of. If you know something in particular is a weekness you can always practice drills. 

In your defense though, you are on the east coast. Not used to expecting an earthquake on the east coast.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 23, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Well, now you know that you need to sit down with the DH and discuss strategies for each type of emergency you can think of. If you know something in particular is a weekness you can always practice drills.
> 
> *In your defense though, you are on the east coast. Not used to expecting an earthquake on the east coast.*




THANK YOU!!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 23, 2011)

The bedrock on the east coast is A LOT denser. If we had a quake like hits on the west coast it would probably do A LOT more damage especially considering our buildings and emergency response are NO WHERE near as prepared for as that of the west coast.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole Lotta Shakin' Going On (1957) - YouTube


----------



## Hoot (Aug 24, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Earthquake and a wild fire where  you are....is that still burning?


Yes, it is still burning. If Irene brings enough rain it will be good. I ain't looking forward to the wind.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Yes, it is still burning. If Irene brings enough rain it will be good. I ain't looking forward to the wind.




let's see, you've had wildfires, an earthquake, with a hurricane on the way. you must have been job in another lifetime....


----------



## Hoot (Aug 24, 2011)

well, maybe... 
I reckon if you live long enough stuff like this is gonna happen. It'll be alright.
Like Miss O'Hara says...."Tomorrow is another day!"


----------



## SherryDAmore (Aug 24, 2011)

Earthquake damage

20 Stunning Photos Of The Damage Caused By The East Coast Earthquake: Pics, Videos, Links, News


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> Earthquake damage
> 
> 20 Stunning Photos Of The Damage Caused By The East Coast Earthquake: Pics, Videos, Links, News




verrrry funnny! have your fun, everybody. you probably never had to deal with a capsized coffee dispenser, or your favorite tapestry hanging at a crooked angle, all askew, jelly beans tipped over and scattered everywhere....


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

thinking back on yesterday's earthquake. i find myself wondering why it is that it made dogs go crazy, whereas cats could barely be interrupted for a brief moment from their naps.  both cats and dogs have keen hearing and sense of smell....anyone know why cats and dogs reacted so differently to the earthquake?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 24, 2011)

vitauta said:


> thinking back on yesterday's earthquake. i find myself wondering why it is that it made dogs go crazy, whereas cats could barely be interrupted for a brief moment from their naps. both cats and dogs have keen hearing and sense of smell....anyone know why cats and dogs reacted so differently to the earthquake?


Thats strange because my cat and everyone elses cats I've talked to said their cats when running for cover. Mine turned into claws, teeth and hiss and beat it to under the bed.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thats strange because my cat and everyone elses cats I've talked to said their cats when running for cover. Mine turned into claws, teeth and hiss and beat it to under the bed.




what you are saying sounds so much more believable, makes sense.  my sources for the  cat behavior i described was entirely from blogs i was reading.  we probably all freaked when the quake hit then--humans, dogs, cats, birds--everybody....


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 24, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I understand they felt it all the way to Joisy!
> 
> They had one in southern Colorado also.


 
actually, it went all the way up to Boston.

Heard last night that it's because the faults on the East coast are interconnected. As opposed to the West coast, where they're independent of each other.

The magnitude in New Jersey was 2.0


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> actually, it went all the way up to Boston.
> 
> Heard last night that it's because the faults on the East coast are interconnected. As opposed to the West coast, where they're independent of each other.
> 
> The magnitude in New Jersey was 2.0




also, they were saying that this was a shallow acting earthquake, easily spreading far distances.  earthquakes usually are occurring very deep within the earth, and do not spread very far on the earth's surface.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 24, 2011)

vitauta said:


> what you are saying sounds so much more believable, makes sense. my sources for the cat behavior i described was entirely from blogs i was reading. we probably all freaked when the quake hit then--humans, dogs, cats, birds--everybody....


 
My cat started acting strange a minute or so BEFORE the quake.



ChefJune said:


> actually, it went all the way up to Boston.
> 
> Heard last night that it's because the faults on the East coast are interconnected. As opposed to the West coast, where they're independent of each other.
> 
> The magnitude in New Jersey was 2.0


 Actually it was felt as far north as Toronto, Canada. My daughter was chatting online with a friend in toronto who felt it at the same time while they were chatting.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

also, i thought that there was a way of predicting an earthquake in advance.  why didn't we have any warning whatsoever of this seismic event before it happened.  aren't there gauges that measure and monitor ongoing seismic activity?


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 24, 2011)

vitauta said:


> also, i thought that there was a way of predicting an earthquake in advance.  why didn't we have any warning whatsoever of this seismic event before it happened.  aren't there gauges that measure and monitor ongoing seismic activity?




I found this:

Earthquake prediction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

i guess toads are our best bet for predicting when an earthquake will occur.  toads know up to five days before an earthquake is ready to happen (possibly from radon emissions occurring) and they get the heck out of dodge.  so we just need to follow those toads....


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:
			
		

> Earthquake damage
> 
> 20 Stunning Photos Of The Damage Caused By The East Coast Earthquake: Pics, Videos, Links, News



LOL!  I was looking for this!  Too funny!

I feel for the folks who were affected.  If you're not used to it, it would be terrifying.  Many of my husband's kin live out East, and judging by their FB posts, were scared spitless.

We had a small earthquake a number of years ago, in Iowa!  Turns out we are on some sort of fault line too.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 24, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> Earthquake damage
> 
> 20 Stunning Photos Of The Damage Caused By The East Coast Earthquake: Pics, Videos, Links, News



thank you sherry--funniest thing i've seen about the unfunniest thing i've lived through in a very long time. laughter is uplifting, and almost never out of place.  i had to pass along this gem to a few others....


----------



## roadfix (Aug 24, 2011)

Having lived in Japan for close to 20 years before moving to So California I thought California quakes were not a big deal.......until the big Northridge quake in '94.  That quake made me pee in my pants.  I honestly thought my house was going to go tumbling down the hillside...


----------



## Timothy (Aug 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> If you're not used to it, it would be terrifying.


 
While living in San Fransisco, I was in one pretty strong one that freaked me out. I went out on the street like everyone else and one tremor knocked everyone down from their feet. It was like the ground literally fell out from under me, sideways. No way could I stay standing up. I was thinking; "Hope a big trench doesn't open up and swallow me!" Went back up to my old apartment and found a new crack running from the ceiling to the floor about 2 inches wide. 

I moved.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 25, 2011)

Timothy said:


> While living in San Fransisco, I was in one pretty strong one that freaked me out. I went out on the street like everyone else and one tremor knocked everyone down from their feet. It was like the ground literally fell out from under me, sideways. No way could I stay standing up. I was thinking; "Hope a big trench doesn't open up and swallow me!" Went back up to my old apartment and found a new crack running from the ceiling to the floor about 2 inches wide.
> 
> I moved.



and right now you have irene to contend with, huh? hang in there timothy, it will be alright, we all gonna make it....


----------



## Timothy (Aug 25, 2011)

vitauta said:


> and right now you have irene to contend with, huh? hang in there timothy, it will be alright, we all gonna make it....


 
I hear ya vitauta! It looks like Irene may go past my house without much else but rain and winds slightly above normal. I hope so anyway! 

If it starts getting too close, I'll run northwest. I'm a big chicken  when it comes to hurricanes.


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 25, 2011)

In the early 90's, DH and I moved from St. Louis, MO (home of the New Madrid Fault) to Los Angeles -- sort of from the frying pan into the fire.  He was in a downtown meeting, where those around the table brushed off his earthquake qualms - said it's no big deal.  Shortly after that the building began to shake and everyone immediately dived under the table.  I remember a day when I was sitting in traffic, blocked in on all sides underneath a concrete overpass, wondering what I would do if the ground began to shake; I was irrationally relieved when we moved back to St. Louis.   

These days I'm keeping an eye on hurricanes -- at least you can see them coming.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hurricanes, Earthquakes...I feel for you, if I could see just see through the smoke from the fires around town...  It smells like a wet campfire outside.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 25, 2011)

there is something troubling and unsettling about resuming life in a post earthquake mode.  the ground beneath your feet. that solid sense of permanence the earth had always represented has--slipped somewhat.  my footfalls are no longer sure and solid meeting with the earth as day before yesterday--as they once were, without thought, without exception.  is this a temporary lapse of trust to be restored in time, or something else altogether?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 25, 2011)

Earthquake, a tornado warning tonight and heavy rain, and Irene on the way......


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2011)

the end is nigh... lol.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 25, 2011)

buckytom said:


> the end is nigh... lol.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 25, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Earthquake, a tornado warning tonight and heavy rain, and Irene on the way......


 
I swear, it sometimes feels like one shoe is dropped and one is hanging perpetually in the air, leaving us to wait for it to hit the floor...


----------



## vitauta (Aug 25, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I swear, it sometimes feels like one shoe is dropped and one is hanging perpetually in the air, leaving us to wait for it to hit the floor...




you think we're being played? at least it appears most people are taking the irene threat seriously and making preparations. hurricane irene is already being referred to as the storm of the century.  i am so ready for some normal weather again, but that seems to be an increasingly rare commodity these days....


----------



## Timothy (Aug 25, 2011)

vitauta said:


> you think we're being played? at least it appears most people are taking the irene threat seriously and making preparations. hurricane irene is already being referred to as the storm of the century. i am so ready for some normal weather again, but that seems to be an increasingly rare commodity these days....


 
"Storm of the century" has been so over-used as a description that it has become meaningless.

TV folks *always* try to pump up anything that will make you watch their station. All news people do it. Make everything sound like the end of the world is coming.

Responsible newscasting doesn't exist. They will say anything to increase ratings.

Then, when what they've panicked everyone into thinking doesn't happen, they come out with all the excuses about how *they* really weren't wrong.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2011)

i agree aboutt the tv hype in newscasting (we have fox and rupert murdoch to thank for that - what a surprise that his career ends in shame) . 
not that all are free from blame now. cbs tried to hold out, but it was a losing battle so even they gave in. and like an old guy trying to act young, they are terrible at it.
way back when, murdoch was the little guy trying to break into the big three networks trying to create a fourth. the most expedient way was to do it with sensational aka yellow journalism. sadly, it worked. fair and balanced? yeah, if you're an idiot. again, the rest followed the ratings so it's really a reflection upon us.

having said that, i happen towork on the weather systems and they are as accurate as current technology can perform. i mean, we're talking about calculating  the mathematics of nearly infinite fluid dynamics.

if anyone has a better system of forecasting, you'll be very rich.

i can't speak for how the forecasts are broadcast, however.

 thanks rupe.


----------



## qmax (Aug 26, 2011)

Complete non-event.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 26, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i agree aboutt the tv hype in newscasting (we have fox and rupert murdoch to thank for that - what a surprise that his career ends in shame) .
> not that all are free from blame now. cbs tried to hold out, but it was a losing battle so even they gave in. and like an old guy trying to act young, they are terrible at it.
> way back when, murdoch was the little guy trying to break into the big three networks trying to create a fourth. the most expedient way was to do it with sensational aka yellow journalism. sadly, it worked. fair and balanced? yeah, if you're an idiot. again, the rest followed the ratings so it's really a reflection upon us.
> 
> ...


I am very proud of the newspaper I have read for 45 yrs( no not the same edition Tom) the Guardian and a few MP's who brought Rapture Murdoch to book, I took great pleasure in seeing him humbled at the house of commons.It was a great day for democracy.
Ps Waitrose part of the fantastic John Lewis Partnership were one of the first retailers to withdraw their advertising from Sky because of the Glen Beck prog on the Faux News Channel.causing it to be removed.
PPs Beck is in Israel spewing out his vitriol.


----------



## Claire (Aug 26, 2011)

Every place outside of shangri-la has its disasters, and I've lived in both California and Virginia.  Not to mention another bunch of states and a couple of countries.  I am now in the midwest.  But I really get tired of seeing Californians calling east coasters wimps because of their reactions to an earthquake, when they'd just die if they had to go through a hurricane or blizzard or tornado.  Nothing is important if it isn't happening to you or your loved ones.  SO let's all get together and help one another, even if it is "just" moral support.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 26, 2011)

qmax said:


> Complete non-event.


 
easy for you to say. You're 3500 miles away!

This is a situation for which I would rather be over-prepared and have to say "ah, well, it missed us," than not to be prepared and suffer a direct hit.

As of right now (11 am Friday) Manhattan is expected to take a direct hit. And it _could_ truly be disastrous, not only for us here, but for the economy of the whole country.  

We all need to hope Irene veers out to sea before she gets here on Sunday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd rather live on top of a dormant volcano, than in the path of a hurricane...oh, wait...


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 26, 2011)

Claire said:


> Every place outside of shangri-la has its disasters, and I've lived in both California and Virginia. Not to mention another bunch of states and a couple of countries. I am now in the midwest. But I really get tired of seeing Californians calling east coasters wimps because of their reactions to an earthquake, when they'd just die if they had to go through a hurricane or blizzard or tornado. Nothing is important if it isn't happening to you or your loved ones. SO let's all get together and help one another, even if it is "just" moral support.


 
Claire, thanks for that.  Speaking as someone who lived 15 years in CA I can say that a 5.9 there would have people reacting pretty much the same way as here  in Goochland, which is 7 miles from the epicenter.


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i guess toads are our best bet for predicting when an earthquake will occur. toads know up to five days before an earthquake is ready to happen (possibly from radon emissions occurring) and they get the heck out of dodge. so we just need to follow those toads....


 
Black snakes and copperheads were running here too...lots of them squished on the road


----------



## vitauta (Aug 26, 2011)

when i'm not being scared out of my mind by the earthquake, its aftershocks and its   unknowable endgame, i am absolutely fascinated by some of the earthquake news byproducts:  they showed a zoo, where most of the zoo animals, sensing the impending earthquake, were exhibiting strange, unusual behaviors.  some herded or flocked together with others of their kind.  others looked to elevate themselves, to climb away from the troubled earth beneath their sensitive feet.  they went off their food, they went "berserk" (much like their human counterparts), they made loud noises, they became aggressive. and most of them, from the lowliest snake or bird, to the large apes and elephants, knew hours before us intelligent humans, that an earthquake was going to intercept and disrupt their lives bigtime.  what of the marine animals, such as the whale sharks, what are they able to detect from the earth's shiftings?  would they, or any animals, be capable (or willing) to share their extrasensory knowledge with us?  is it already taking place, and we'll see it on a future newscast?  why weren't we smart enough to decipher the behavior of the zoo animals before this earthquake occurred?  lots of questions....


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2011)

Claire said:


> Every place outside of shangri-la has its disasters, and I've lived in both California and Virginia.  Not to mention another bunch of states and a couple of countries.  I am now in the midwest.  But I really get tired of seeing Californians calling east coasters wimps because of their reactions to an earthquake, when they'd just die if they had to go through a hurricane or blizzard or tornado.  Nothing is important if it isn't happening to you or your loved ones.  SO let's all get together and help one another, even if it is "just" moral support.




Claire, I think you'll find most people in California would  be the first to say that they'd "die if they had to go through a hurricane or blizzard or tornado". First of all, the anticipation itself would be terrifying.  I think we  simply found it curious that brave folks who face something as horrifying as "tornado and hurricane *Seasons" * every single year would find a quick and mostly harmless jolt of the earth so ummm, "earth shaking".


----------



## qmax (Aug 26, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> easy for you to say. You're 3500 miles away!
> 
> This is a situation for which I would rather be over-prepared and have to say "ah, well, it missed us," than not to be prepared and suffer a direct hit.
> 
> ...



I stand by what I said.  On average there are 4 earthquakes EVERY DAY  in this magnitude range.  You don't hear about those.

The only reason it was a big deal is because the media made it one.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 26, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Clair, I think you'll find most people in California would  be the first to say that they'd "die if they had to go through a hurricane or blizzard or tornado". First of all, the anticipation itself would be terrifying.  I think we  simply found it curious that brave folks who face something as horrifying as "tornado and hurricane *Seasons" * every single year would find a quick and mostly harmless jolt of the earth so ummm, "earth shaking".



nothing quick about it, clair.  that 30 or 40 seconds of rumbling, shaking and disorientation feels like a dante eternity to anyone physically undergoing it.  and the aftermath of an earthquake is much more than just quantifiable structural damage incurred. as a californian, i would hope that you already know and can appreciate that.    (sorry, this post should be addressed to kayelle, not clair)


----------



## roadfix (Aug 26, 2011)

It's all relative to where you are.  When it rains in L.A. it's front page news.


----------



## qmax (Aug 26, 2011)

Now, Irene is the real deal.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> nothing quick about it, clair.  that 30 or 40 seconds of rumbling, shaking and disorientation feels like a dante eternity to anyone physically undergoing it.  and the aftermath of an earthquake is much more than just quantifiable structural damage incurred. as a californian, i would hope that you already know and can appreciate that.    (sorry, this post should be addressed to kayelle, not clair)



I'm truly sorry that that earthquake upset you so much vitauta but in no way do I equate a 5.9 to "a dante eternity to anyone physically undergoing it" or I wouldn't have lived here all my long life.  Like Max said, " On average there are 4 earthquakes EVERY DAY (somewhere)  in this magnitude range.  You don't hear about those."
I don't "like" earthquakes but I've never been overly afraid of them either.  I know and appreciate that someday we will have a real doozie of an earthquake here that will be a real news event, but I don't dwell on it.  There's too much to appreciate in living where I do.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 26, 2011)

qmax said:


> I stand by what I said.  On average there are 4 earthquakes EVERY DAY  in this magnitude range.  You don't hear about those.
> 
> The only reason it was a big deal is because the media made it one.



qmax, you obviously respect and fear a powerful hurricane as a force of nature, but not most earthquakes.  (are there really four 5.9 earthquakes occurring in the world each day?)  maybe most of the are happening under the oceans, which cover 5/6 of our earth.  anyhoo, i have a very healthy respect and fear, as it turns out, for the earthquake as a force of nature. and until earthquakes become as commonplace as raindrops in my life experience, i will continue to have an irrational and phobic (according to you) fear of them. i also respect and fear massive, destructive hurricanes.  but with hurricanes, you can see them coming, and you can move out of their way if you wish. you can even prepare for them in various ways. there is no way to avoid or escape an earthquake. there is no warning before it occurs.  nor can you prepare for an earthquake beyond establishing strict building codes for bridges  and other structures. the only way to effectively reduce your risk of encounters with earthquakes is to avoid living on or near fault lines where they ore commonly occur--a place like virginia, i thought.were it not for  its notorious earthquake history, we would have moved to california to live in 1978. to me, california represented everything beautiful, rich and free. i loved it there.  unfortunately, the  earthquake factor turned out to be the insurmountable dealbreaker of that california dream....


----------



## qmax (Aug 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> qmax, you obviously respect and fear a powerful hurricane as a force of nature, but not most earthquakes.  (are there really four 5.9 earthquakes occurring in the world each day?)  maybe most of the are happening under the oceans, which cover 5/6 of our earth.  anyhoo, i have a very healthy respect and fear, as it turns out, for the earthquake as a force of nature. and until earthquakes become as commonplace as raindrops in my life experience, i will continue to have an irrational and phobic (according to you) fear of them. i also respect and fear massive, destructive hurricanes.  but with hurricanes, you can see them coming, and you can move out of their way if you wish. you can even prepare for them in various ways. there is no way to avoid or escape an earthquake. there is no warning before it occurs.  nor can you prepare for an earthquake beyond establishing strict building codes for bridges  and other structures. the only way to effectively reduce your risk of encounters with earthquakes is to avoid living on or near fault lines where they ore commonly occur--a place like virginia, i thought.were it not for  its notorious earthquake history, we would have moved to california to live in 1978. to me, california represented everything beautiful, rich and free. i loved it there.  unfortunately, the  earthquake factor turned out to be the insurmountable dealbreaker of that california dream....



I never said I didn't fear a powerful earthquake.  It's just a 5.9 is not that powerful.  You're talking stuff falling of of shelves, a few cracks in buildings. Few casualties.  At least in industrialized countries.  In any case, I find quakes that size more fascinating than frightening.

USGS says around 1300 5-5.9's annually on average since 1900. I would have presumed many of these would be underwater, but note the link.  this shows major quakes in the last week. Most (logically) are along subduction zones around the world, particularly the Pacific's "Ring of Fire".  And most of these place are populated.

Also, note the magnitude 7 in Peru.  That's a BIG quake (remember, the Richter scale is base 10 logarithmic, i.e. magnitude 7 release 10 times the energy a magnitude 6 does).  This was a day or so after the east coast quake, and the local newspaper carried a 3 paragraph article on it, and I saw no mention of it on any televised news.  And I did not hear or read a thing about the mag 7's in Indonesia or Vanuatu.

Earthquakes In The Last Week  - very cool link.

I have experienced four magnitude 6 or greater quakes in my life (and a few lesser ones).  The last one was the Nisqually Quake (mag 6.8) in the Seattle area in 2001.  I was at work when it hit (early afternoon).  The building I was in was built in a river valley, so all the soil "liquified", so the building was really rocking and rolling.  You know immediately whats happening, I stood next to a steel firedoor until the shaking stopped, unjacked my laptop and ran to the car, concerned with the gas lines running to my house. Everybody else in the region had the same idea, but 10 minutes later, so I beat the traffic jam.  No fear, just concern about a gas leak.

To me, one of the more interesting aspects of a quake is the sound.  Like a deep, protracted, distant explosion.  Nothing else sounds like that.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2011)

> were it not for  its notorious earthquake history, we would have moved  to california to live in 1978. to me, california represented everything  beautiful, rich and free. i loved it there.  unfortunately, the   earthquake factor turned out to be the insurmountable dealbreaker of  that california dream....



Sorry darlin' I've been patient and "hand holding"  but now you've gotten me down right defensive about California living.  Actually, if we didn't have the *very infrequent shakers* our population would likely be ten fold. I just don't understand the fear in living here. It's reasonable to understand that the last time we had a *significant *earthquake was the Northridge, way back in 1994, and before that it was San Fransisco in 1986.  Both of those events combined can't compare to damage and loss of life in the rest of the country from hurricanes, tornado's and blizzards *every single year!*
No doubt about it........one of the many good reasons to live here is the the weather, although I whine about the hot devil winds that can bring fire in the fall.


----------



## qmax (Aug 26, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Sorry darlin' I've been patient and "hand holding"  but now you've gotten me down right defensive about California living.  Actually, if we didn't have the *very infrequent shakers* our population would likely be ten fold. I just don't understand the fear in living here. It's reasonable to understand that the last time we had a *significant *earthquake was the Northridge, way back in 1994, and before that it was San Fransisco in 1986.  Both of those events combined can't compare to damage and loss of life in the rest of the country from hurricanes, tornado's and blizzards *every single year!*
> No doubt about it........one of the many good reasons to live here is the the weather, although I whine about the hot devil winds that can bring fire in the fall.



Hey, how was your cruise?  We are less than 5 weeks from our Italy jaunt.

My dentist lost his house in the '94 North Ridge quake.  Didn't have it insured either.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2011)

qmax said:


> Hey, how was your cruise?  We are less than 5 weeks from our Italy jaunt.
> 
> My dentist lost his house in the '94 North Ridge quake.  Didn't have it insured either.



It was wonderful, Max. 
Check it out........stevekathytravels.com

Ykies!  I was visiting  in San Fransisco at the time of the Northridge quake........no damage at my home.  I remember being a little leery of SF at the time.  Who knew?
*SUCH *a long time ago........no news is good news. Yeahhhh!!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 27, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Sorry darlin' I've been patient and "hand holding"  but now you've gotten me down right defensive about California living.  Actually, if we didn't have the *very infrequent shakers* our population would likely be ten fold. I just don't understand the fear in living here. It's reasonable to understand that the last time we had a *significant *earthquake was the Northridge, way back in 1994, and before that it was San Fransisco in 1986.  Both of those events combined can't compare to damage and loss of life in the rest of the country from hurricanes, tornado's and blizzards *every single year!*
> No doubt about it........one of the many good reasons to live here is the the weather, although I whine about the hot devil winds that can bring fire in the fall.



i didn't mean for this to deteriorate into some kind of east coast/west coast competition, kayelle.  i have no stock in virginia (not anymore, anyhow)and california seems to be getting along just fine without me.  this handholding thing thing between you & me?--first i'm hearing about it, don't recall initiating that one myself....


----------



## vitauta (Aug 27, 2011)

qmax said:


> Complete non-event.







the earthquakes last week link? fascinating stuff--good to read about, lousy to to experience.  the unique rumbling grumbling sound that you're so jazzed by? to me, sounded like an umbilical cord attached to the belching bowels of hell, and felt, eerily enough, very much like an agonizingly loooong, protracted labor contraction--minus the pain.  for realz, qmax--not hyperbole.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2011)

qmax said:


> Complete non-event.





qmax said:


> Now, Irene is the real deal.



Being Bermuda born and raised, I can lol and say that Irene is a complete non event. I have weathered FAR more destructive storms.

Being from Bermuda, if I had never experienced an earthquake before, it would be pretty frighting.

Like said, I think locality has a lot to do with it. Just because you have had your share of quakes, or hurricanes, and it's a "non-event" to you/me, doesn't translate into a non-event for everyone.


----------



## qmax (Aug 28, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Being Bermuda born and raised, I can lol and say that Irene is a complete non event. I have weathered FAR more destructive storms.
> 
> Being from Bermuda, if I had never experienced an earthquake before, it would be pretty frighting.
> 
> Like said, I think locality has a lot to do with it. Just because you have had your share of quakes, or hurricanes, and it's a "non-event" to you/me, doesn't translate into a non-event for everyone.



True enough.  there's a familiarity notion with it.

But in an industrialized country, i.e. with reasonable building codes, a 5.9 is good fun, unless you are unfortunate enough to be standing under the one or two bricks that might fall.  Deaths are rare.

There are already a number of deaths associated with Irene.

But, yeah, I get that when you live in the path of these storms, you learn to deal with them.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 28, 2011)

qmax said:


> True enough.  there's a familiarity notion with it.
> 
> But in an industrialized country, i.e. with reasonable building codes, a 5.9 is good fun, unless you are unfortunate enough to be standing under the one or two bricks that might fall.  Deaths are rare.
> 
> ...



your idea of good fun (a 5.9 earthquake) is incomprehensible to me.  i'll bet you have several dentists on your speed dial right now.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 1, 2011)

I heard on the Noon news that there was another rumbly in the tumbly of mother earth southeast of Mineral, VA this morning.  Only an aftershock, apparently, but isn't that just piling on at this point?

Hello, Katia.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 1, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I heard on the Noon news that there was another rumbly in the tumbly of mother earth southeast of Mineral, VA this morning.  Only an aftershock, apparently, but isn't that just piling on at this point?
> 
> Hello, Katia.



Take a look at the Gulf of Mexico at the unnamed tropical depression.  

http://media.nola.com/hurricane_impact/photo/9956529-large.jpg


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I heard on the Noon news that there was another rumbly in the tumbly of mother earth southeast of Mineral, VA this morning.  Only an aftershock, apparently, but isn't that just piling on at this point?
> 
> Hello, Katia.



i heard on the news yesterday there have been 19 aftershocks since the original quake.  of those there have been seven distinct ones that i have felt--another half dozen i wasn't sure of.  i don't know how people ever get "used" to them.  however long i live, i never shall....


----------

